# MS early teal



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 13, 2015)

hey fellas, myself and a few friends went in on a lease in northwest Mississippi in Quitman county. 

we were talking about going out there for the ms early teal to kill some birds.

any of you guys ever go out west for the early season? is it worth it? 

also, this is my first year in Mississippi, I know they get specks and snows, but early season there is a Canada goose date... think there is any out there? thanks


----------



## dom (Aug 13, 2015)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> hey fellas, myself and a few friends went in on a lease in northwest Mississippi in Quitman county.
> 
> we were talking about going out there for the ms early teal to kill some birds.
> 
> ...



i bet if you went scouting you'd know...


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shelby are any guys in the club from out there? If not does the land owner know anything about ducks? I would start by contacting the land owner or someone in the club that lives out there to try and let you know when and if they show up if that is possible. As you know teal are here and gone the next minute so you better have the truck running if you get the phone call.


----------



## dbean43 (Aug 13, 2015)

Long way to go as Rnelson said without knowing for sure. U need a local friend/ hunting,scouting pal. Try and find a high school kid on fb or something whose die hard duck hunting and trade hunts when your there for scouting info when ur not. Also other comment about you'd  know if u scouted was unnecessary and not helpful and makes u sound like a jerk...


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 13, 2015)

Not asking about anything in Ga. Didn't give location other than Ms. Basically just asking for a little help. This is what the forum is for. If you don't have anything constructive to add, don't reply.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, but the teal ain't gonna be in the rice , corn, or bean fields too much around the Ms. Delta.  Look for mud flats.  We usually do real well in catfish ponds that are dried up except for a water hole in the middle.  With no vegetation on the banks, but where water meets mud.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I have the farmers number Ill give him a ring when it gets closer to going. I didn't even think about doing that. 

I would love to go scout but I'm a full time college student and working full time so I could pay for a lease because Id rather do it myself.  & the time I get off I gotta use it to go kill some ducks!!


----------



## across the river (Aug 13, 2015)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> hey fellas, myself and a few friends went in on a lease in northwest Mississippi in Quitman county.
> 
> we were talking about going out there for the ms early teal to kill some birds.
> 
> ...



More teal fly through Mississippi than Georgia, but like any other fly through state,it is still a crapshot, just one with slightly better odds I guess.  Like here, it is hit or miss, they are there one day and gone the next.   I've tried it in Arkansas a few times, and it is just to inconsistent in my opinion to really make it worth it, especially these days.   I've stayed for nearly a week, and not seen a teal one day, limited out the next and then not seen a teal for the next few days.   I've also been out there and had good days back to back, and then strings of days watching plenty of ducks without one teal in the mix.    I have never been out there and just wore them out the whole trip like you can do if you catch the ducks right during the late season.   As has been mentioned,  you can increase your odds a little if you have someone out there that can keep you informed of what is there and/or has already been through. Even then, you can get a call one day that the bird are there, and then drive 9 o 10  hours to find them gone the next morning.  I've been there and done that.  If I were going,  would stay a minimum of five days (if not longer), and just hope you are there on a day they show up.   As far as the geese go, they Canada geese there during the early season are all resident geese just like they are here.  If you are going to hunt them you need to find them ahead of time.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 13, 2015)

thank you for the help!


----------



## awoods (Aug 15, 2015)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> thank you for the help!



Check out the backwaters of Granada lake...never hunted the early season there. Try calling lakeway fishing tackle, they may have some info for you. Also Granada lake is just outside the delta, close to greenwood. Pm me if you have any more specific questions.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 15, 2015)

thanks a lot!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 16, 2015)

nutt said:


> what a domb response.



x 2.


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 16, 2015)

awoods said:


> Check out the backwaters of Granada lake...never hunted the early season there. Try calling lakeway fishing tackle, they may have some info for you. Also Granada lake is just outside the delta, close to greenwood. Pm me if you have any more specific questions.



Grenada lake is terrible unless the delta freezes.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2015)

The problem with teal reports is that teal are fast movers.  They can be thick as fleas on Thursday and completely gone Saturday.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 17, 2015)

From my experience, I would recommend going there anyways. You might luck up and kill some birds, but you will at least get to know the lay of the land and everything for when regular season comes in. Good luck.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 17, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> From my experience, I would recommend going there anyways. You might luck up and kill some birds, but you will at least get to know the lay of the land and everything for when regular season comes in. Good luck.



Scouting with guns, works pretty good for us


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 17, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> From my experience, I would recommend going there anyways. You might luck up and kill some birds, but you will at least get to know the lay of the land and everything for when regular season comes in. Good luck.




exactly what I was thinking. thank you!


----------



## Granddaddy (Aug 21, 2015)

It's like any other hunting, if you aren't there you won't do any good.  That said, I hunt Quitman Co. off 322.  We have seen some teal during the early period but have never attempted to setup a hunt.  We fix a place to dove hunt during that time & can have a goose hunt over a work weekend we schedule during the early season.  We haven't seen enough teal to make it worthwhile.  That part of the MS delta just isn't a destination location for the blue wings you'll be hunting.  Doesn't mean you won't have opportunity, just think of it more like a dove hunt.  You'll need to look at flat, open water areas with clean banks.  Frankly the best blue wing concentrations I have seen over the years are along the GA inland coast.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 21, 2015)

Granddaddy said:


> It's like any other hunting, if you aren't there you won't do any good.  That said, I hunt Quitman Co. off 322.  We have seen some teal during the early period but have never attempted to setup a hunt.  We fix a place to dove hunt during that time & can have a goose hunt over a work weekend we schedule during the early season.  We haven't seen enough teal to make it worthwhile.  That part of the MS delta just isn't a destination location for the blue wings you'll be hunting.  Doesn't mean you won't have opportunity, just think of it more like a dove hunt.  You'll need to look at flat, open water areas with clean banks.  Frankly the best blue wing concentrations I have seen over the years are along the GA inland coast.




thank you! do yall kill any geese early season? do you know Brett Sprayberry? hes in that lease with me and has a friend who hunts quitman.


----------



## Granddaddy (Aug 21, 2015)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> thank you! do yall kill any geese early season? do you know Brett Sprayberry? hes in that lease with me and has a friend who hunts quitman.



Don't know Brett - at least by name.  Most folks that hunt that area get breakfast or at least gas at the store on 322 in Crowder so you begin to recognize folks over the season & years.  Yes we kill some local Canada geese but generally it's a one time sort of thing, the geese have a lot of adequate habit to choose from around the Tallahatchie/Coldwater/Yocona basin and since they are local they find the places they won't be bothered.  They won't keep coming back to spots where they have been hunted.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 21, 2015)

Granddaddy said:


> Don't know Brett - at least by name.  Most folks that hunt that area get breakfast or at least gas at the store on 322 in Crowder so you begin to recognize folks over the season & years.  Yes we kill some local Canada geese but generally it's a one time sort of thing, the geese have a lot of adequate habit to choose from around the Tallahatchie/Coldwater/Yocona basin and since they are local they find the places they won't be bothered.  They won't keep coming back to spots where they have been hunted.



thanks for the info. do you hunt out there with anybody from Coweta?


----------



## Granddaddy (Aug 22, 2015)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> thanks for the info. do you hunt out there with anybody from Coweta?



Occasionally just a local buddy might come along.  I'm from Memphis originally & have hunted north MS delta & eastern AR areas my whole life.  Over the years in GA the AR trips seemed to get farther & farther, so hunting eastern delta area is several hours closer & hunting can be as good or better most years over the entire season.  Hard to beat NE AR early IF you have a good spot but mid-Dec through end of Jan, I'll take good spots in the MS delta anytime.


----------



## awoods (Aug 22, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Grenada lake is terrible unless the delta freezes.



I would agree that the delta is usually better, last January Malmaison, the Scatters, Tallahatchie And Morgan Brake were getting a lot of pressure and ducks were flying high. To get away from the crowds we went to the Granada lake backwaters and had the place to ourselves. Killed several mallards, gadwalls, geese and a green wing (see avatar pic).


----------



## Granddaddy (Aug 23, 2015)

I haven't hunted Grenada but used to hunt the upper end of Sardis & there was some good hunting at times.  All depends on how the Corp of Engineers manages the water levels.  Unfortunately, public hunting is public, so if it's good it will attract a lot of folks.


----------



## vrooom (Aug 23, 2015)

I bet Granada gets a little more pressure this year


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 23, 2015)

vrooom said:


> I bet Granada gets a little more pressure this year



On my way now.....


----------



## awoods (Aug 23, 2015)

vrooom said:


> I bet Granada gets a little more pressure this year



probably not. The rich Jackson (MS) "duck dynasty" types will always hunt the delta (you know those guys... Z71 Tahoe  with drake, DU and salt life stickers, new boat / mud motor, perfectly applied face paint and a lanyard full of bands they bought off ebay). Most out of state hunters go tried-and-true and either do private leases / guided trip or the WMAs / NWRs. Granada lake is a huge piece of water to cover, and without some local knowledge of what has been going on in the delta and where to go on the lake
It can be a challenge. lucky for me, the access road to my hole is an unmarked dirt road, most folks would think it's a private road.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 23, 2015)

to the guys that have hunted ms before..... do y'all see any Canadian geese out there or is it just specks/snows/blue? I am just curious for when we go out there on what goose decoys to bring with me


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 23, 2015)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> to the guys that have hunted ms before..... do y'all see any Canadian geese out there or is it just specks/snows/blue? I am just curious for when we go out there on what goose decoys to bring with me



Never heard one with a Canadian accent. Some of the lakes have Canada Geese on them, but I've never seen them in the thousands.


----------



## Granddaddy (Aug 25, 2015)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> to the guys that have hunted ms before..... do y'all see any Canadian geese out there or is it just specks/snows/blue? I am just curious for when we go out there on what goose decoys to bring with me



There are some Canadas but not enough to plan hunts in the area you are asking about.  Lots of snows, but I wouldn't intentionally hunt them either.  Take speck decoys & learn how to call them well & it's as good as calling mallards - and better eating too (much better than any of other geese BTW).


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 26, 2015)

I just wanted to remind everyone to be sure and pick up your teal tags before they are all sold out.  I would hate to see someone get a ticket.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 26, 2015)

Granddaddy said:


> There are some Canadas but not enough to plan hunts in the area you are asking about.  Lots of snows, but I wouldn't intentionally hunt them either.  Take speck decoys & learn how to call them well & it's as good as calling mallards - and better eating too (much better than any of other geese BTW).



oh yeah I sure do love those specks. I have a Riceland speck call. Ive been hunting Ark the past few years. lots of specks out there, hopefully Ms has a good number of specks too.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2015)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> to the guys that have hunted ms before..... do y'all see any Canadian geese out there or is it just specks/snows/blue? I am just curious for when we go out there on what goose decoys to bring with me



Being raised in the Delta I never saw a Canadian goose. But I did see allot of Canada Geese when I was in the delta


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2015)

I also saw allot of Blue gumbo buckshot mud and it was always stuck to me.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 27, 2015)

For what it's worth, I have killed mNy teal over rice.


----------



## Granddaddy (Aug 28, 2015)

Headsortails said:


> For what it's worth, I have killed mNy teal over rice.



What time of year?  Since the early teal season comes before most rice is harvested, I'm guessing you were shooting green wings after harvest during the open duck season.


----------

